

Why I quit Twitter? - anekantavad
http://www.kernelmag.com/comment/opinion/2866/why-i-quit-twitter/

======
anekantavad
This (and another topic on HN) made me curious and got me thinking, how do we
design new platforms for comments and opinion sharing - to make them more
meaningful and less spiteful and agenda propoganding keep the trolls out.

So I thought I'd think it out loud !?

